# La Pavoni sight glass cover removal - card trick!



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't know if anybody else struggles with this but I found it nearly impossible without risking breaking the clips or scratching the plastic or chrome with a screwdriver. I tried some cocktail sticks at first, jamming one in the gap then another behind it to unclip the cover and it worked for the top clip but there wasn't enough room to get at the lower clip. Then I remembered some old plastic membership cards (like credit cards but thinner) and wondered if I could do something with them, and amazingly the answer is yes..

By carefully pulling the unclipped part out slightly, push the corner of the card into the gap created on the outside, then slide it towards the clip by wiggling it along. At the clip just keep pushing and wiggling it to get around the clip and eventually it will get past. Ideally if you have another card leave the first card in place and repeat for the other clip. When I first tried it and it got to the clip I thought this isn't going to work, but somehow if you keep at it the card it does find its way through.

Maybe this method is already out there but it's the safest and easiest way I've found so far!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

That bit frustrated me to no end!!!! I did something similar too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I found mine came off better when it was hot.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks - will try this when I get around to replacing my sight cover.

I have cracked both top and bottom of mine in the removal of this cover in the past.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

I just had to do it again and it must have taken me less than a minute both ends, so it's really easy once you get the hang of it. Hope it works for you.


----------

